# 40's track bike



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 30, 2015)

Pictures and message from seller...

Frame: Unknown Maker, lugged Chromoly Steel. The tubing is Accles and Pollock, which was a competitor of Reynolds from England. The frame is pretty big, but I don't know the exact size (I'm 6' 4" and can fit comfortably). The rear has been drilled for a brake but the fork has not. 
Wheels: Grease port hubs, unsure of maker with Dunlop Rims.
Crank: Williams Crank and Chain Ring dated ~1943 (I can't remember the exact year)
Stem: Schwinn Major Taylor Adjustable Stem (Very rare and the appropriate stem for a similar age Schwinn Paramount).
Bars: Torrington Bars Recently Rewrapped 

I went through the bike when I got it a few years ago and had the bars re-wrapped, repacked all the bearings, and cleaned it up pretty well. I put new wingnuts on the rear axle since the old ones were aluminum and very brittle. The fronts were in better shape and are the ones that came on the bike when I got it. Currently the bike has a Brooks saddle on it, which I would like to keep, but we can negotiate that into or out of the price. Overall the bike is very interesting and makes a great conversation piece, but is also rideable. The bike also has no chain"


Anyone have any info on this frame? Maybe a value on the bike as it sits? 

This would be my first track bike.

Tyler



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 30, 2015)

600-800


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Sep 30, 2015)

agreed with 600-800, But by posting it on eBay you create the market. You can drive it upwards of 1000 if you know what you're doing. If you find out the maker it drives the price up based off of rarity.
English or American built
Def. need a picture of the seat lug to determine.
Really nice bicycle 
Hope to see more!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 30, 2015)

Underground Bicycle Shop said:


> agreed with 600-800, But by posting it on eBay you create the market. You can drive it upwards of 1000 if you know what you're doing. If you find out the maker it drives the price up based off of rarity.
> English or American built
> Def. need a picture of the seat lug to determine.
> Really nice bicycle
> Hope to see more!













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## how (Oct 21, 2015)

I am pretty sure it is a Claud Butler


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 2, 2015)

Study Alvin Drysdale's lugwork.  You'll notice that all the lugs and bottom bracket are spot on with the exception of some additional detail cut out from the tops of each.  I've seen at least one example that shares this additional detail work. Fork crown also resembles Drysdale styling although the oval cut outs are a bit wider than examples I've seen.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 2, 2015)

check these out...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 3, 2015)

thanks for posting - great project


----------



## iscreambikes (Jan 17, 2016)

Is this bike still for sale? Message me, thanks!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 16, 2016)

I was finally about to make a deal on this bike and going to pick it up Monday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 21, 2016)

Please, Correct Me If Wrong!!! I'm getting Into Racing Bikes Too!!
Rear Drop Out Changed Drastically in the 30s and 40s,,,,,Those Look 20s Drop Outs!!!


----------



## Barry Carlisle (Sep 6, 2016)

My track bike.


----------



## Barry Carlisle (Sep 6, 2016)

Barry Carlisle said:


> My track bike.View attachment 357376



My track bike.


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Sep 16, 2016)

Barry Carlisle said:


> My track bike.



Nice find! Wonder where it came from 
Hope it went to a nice home


----------

